# Happy New Year



## Kal (Dec 31, 2014)

Hope you all have a very happy and safe New Year.


----------



## coffee (Dec 31, 2014)

Kal said:


> Hope you all have a very happy and safe New Year.


thanks you to


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks dude... you too. Good travels.
Good days for ya in 20friginfifteen.

Think I'll see about learning the sax this year.
Miracles do happen for the instrumentally challenged. hah


----------



## Tude (Jan 1, 2015)

Yesssszzzzzzzz de flies say Happy New Year!! OK I'm weird. I think these are cool.
Yay dead fly art!! LOL

















hehe Happy New Year!!


----------



## Tude (Jan 1, 2015)

Odin said:


> Thanks dude... you too. Good travels.
> Good days for ya in 20friginfifteen.
> 
> Think I'll see about learning the sax this year.
> Miracles do happen for the instrumentally challenged. hah



@Odin - cool for the sax. I was woodwinds and some brass in HS and after - clarinet, sax, bassoon but mainly concentrated on Oboe. Was in a classical wind quartet for several years.  And yes I listen to classical right along with my metal.


----------



## Anagor (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year to you all from Bradford, UK ...


----------



## kaichulita (Jan 1, 2015)

HAPPY NEW YEAR YOU LOVELY PEOPLE


----------

